
Genius: The Modern View - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/01/opinion/01brooks.html?_r=1
======
rjprins
In hindsight it's an obvious lesson, but one that is not being stressed in
school.

Sadly, focus is something which is very hard to consciously apply (at least
for me).

